

When Google Owns You - sandaru1
http://www.chrisbrogan.com/when-google-owns-you-a-new-chapter/

======
njn
...What's his point? When Google is down he can't access his Google apps. If
these were all desktop apps, they would be unusable when his computer was
dead.

To non-geeks, a dead laptop 'owns them', in the sense that they are powerless
against it, as much as Google owns Gmail users.

~~~
plesn
But he _is_ geek. He is owned by a lack of control, not a lack of knowledge.
Everything is so interlinked on this kind of web services that even if he did
back-ups, he would still be helpless without the access to his social network.

